# Toronto Open, Fall 2010



## vcuber13 (Oct 19, 2010)

Registration for TOF is now open, event info is here: http://canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=23

Events:
2x2
3x3
OH
BLD
4x4
5x5
Megaminx
Magic


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 19, 2010)

Hopefully I'll make it to this one. We'll have to see.


----------



## Forte (Oct 19, 2010)

weee i get to go to all the toronto comps


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 19, 2010)

yippe


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just registered, although there's only 50% chance that I'll be there  Ugh what excuse should I use on my parents this time?


----------



## Tortin (Oct 19, 2010)

Megaminx! Thanks Dave.


----------



## Forte (Oct 19, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Megaminx! Thanks Dave.



gogo sub1

believe in nexus


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll bring the Orangina.


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 19, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I'll bring the Orangina.


 
~about-to-click-the-like-button-but-then-notice-it's-not-there~


----------



## cubing3751 (Oct 20, 2010)

Can't wait till Nov 27. Getting new megaminx!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay! Sub20- here I come.


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Oct 20, 2010)

Forte said:


> weee i get to go to all the toronto comps


 
But not Vancouver comp


----------



## riffz (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll be there. If I don't get a sub-2 BLD solve I will blow my brains out in front of everyone so wish me luck.


----------



## PeterV (Oct 20, 2010)

No Square-1?


----------



## Chrish (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll be there


----------



## Forte (Oct 20, 2010)

SittinonSukhaya said:


> But not Vancouver comp


 
):


----------



## Dave Campbell (Oct 20, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Megaminx! Thanks Dave.



You are welcome. Now make me proud. If i have to scramble these damn things, the least you can do is NAR it. It makes me sad to see us having one NAR (thanks Harris).



SittinonSukhaya said:


> But not Vancouver comp



There should be a Vancouver comp this winter, if everything works as planned. Are you just commenting, or are you going to attend a Vancouver competition? It would be cool if you did.



PeterV said:


> No Square-1?



Good grief, no. Square-1, aka the competition schedule killer, will be shelved until sometime in 2011.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 20, 2010)

I will be there unless some catastrophic thing happens to me over the next course of a month and seven days. Can't wait.


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Good grief, no. Square-1, aka the competition schedule killer, will be shelved until sometime in 2011.


 
 aww
I can help scramble when I finish.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 20, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> aww
> I can help scramble when I finish.


 
so could I, but I dont think we will be having it anyway


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 21, 2010)

I know, I'm just saying that this event wouldn't be that slow. I'll race you + jason + forte if I go xD


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 21, 2010)

Who wants to scramble my megaminx? =D


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I know, I'm just saying that this event wouldn't be that slow. I'll race you + jason + forte if I go xD


 
I'll need to remember my SQ-1 then


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 21, 2010)

most likely.


----------



## Thompson (Oct 21, 2010)

Will


----------



## Dave Campbell (Oct 21, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> I can help scramble when I finish.



Finding people to scramble after they are done their solves has never been the problem.



Neo63 said:


> I'm just saying that this event wouldn't be that slow.



Then you have not been to enough competitions where Square-1 is offered. It is always slow. Besides, we just had it last competition, and have had it three of the six competitions we've hosted in 2010. It is not a major event for us to have it at every competition. This time, its Megaminx.


----------



## PeterV (Oct 21, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Then you have not been to enough competitions where Square-1 is offered. It is always slow. Besides, we just had it last competition, and have had it three of the six competitions we've hosted in 2010. It is not a major event for us to have it at every competition. This time, its Megaminx.


 
Fair enough. Seems as though square-1 is offered more often than megaminx @ the Toronto competitions, so I understand.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 21, 2010)

after this it will be 2 sq1 and 2 megaminx, both at tops sq1 at tosu and megaminx at tof


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 22, 2010)

=(


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thompson


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Oct 23, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> You are welcome. Now make me proud. If i have to scramble these damn things, the least you can do is NAR it. It makes me sad to see us having one NAR (thanks Harris).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think you misunderstood the intension in my reply there lol. I was saying that Fote can go to Toronto Competition but not Vancouver's one. I convince myself to try to attend to all canadaian cubing competition (except this one because I will be having final exams). Meep , Badmemphisto and I had already started UBC speedsovling Association here in UBC. Haven't Meep told you about that yet ? The main purpose of this club is to help out the competition in Vancouver also


----------



## Kian (Nov 14, 2010)

Tim and I will be there. We are working on possibly expanding our American expedition.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 14, 2010)

whats your american expedition?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 14, 2010)

Kian said:


> We are working on possibly expanding our American expedition.


 
Oh?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2010)

hey stachu. if you drive up...


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 14, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> hey stachu. if you drive up...


 
don't forget little ol' me


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 14, 2010)

you guys should come


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2010)

we can pay stachu as a driver and for his gas :3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 14, 2010)

Gah, I promised my mom I'd be with her Thanksgiving. 

And yes, my mom > you.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 14, 2010)

lolthanksgivinginnovember


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2010)

wish I lived in oakville...owait.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 14, 2010)

Then again, that's 4 days after Thanksgiving.
If I stay at hers until the 28th morning and pick y'all up somewhere, this could be possible.
Dan and waffle: how close to Milford, PA can you get via public transport/rents?


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 14, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Then again, that's 4 days after Thanksgiving.
> If I stay at hers until the *28th *morning and pick y'all up somewhere, this could be possible.
> Dan and waffle: how close to Milford, PA can you get via public transport/rents?


 
but its on the 27th


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 14, 2010)

26th* 
Lemme check my calendar for school


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2010)

I live like an hour away remember....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 14, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I live like an hour away remember....


 Yaya, but in opp direction, iirc?
Also, was asking Dan as well.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2010)

nbd, I'll just use my hotair balloon. to get to you. easy.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 14, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> nbd, I'll just use my hotair balloon. to get to you. easy.


 Good.
<statue> can you get to-ish Mford?
<statue> on the 26th?
<Venim> statue: hmm
<Venim> possibly
<Venim> but idk
<Venim> toronto is far
<statue> true

Edit:
<Venim> statue: i don't think so :/
<`Emily_> urgh
<statue> Venim: mmkay
<Venim> maryland is way simpler

`Emily is right.


----------



## Kian (Nov 14, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> whats your american expedition?


 
It currently consists of myself and Tim Reynolds. Sort of a Lewis and Clark deal. In this analogy Tim is clearly Meriwether Lewis.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm going with my brother and his friend.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2010)

Kian said:


> It currently consists of myself and Tim Reynolds.


And now it includes Rowe too.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 15, 2010)

I can't wait to go! I love Canadian competitions . I'll see you all there.


----------



## Kian (Nov 15, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> And now it includes Rowe too.


 
In a vain effort to continue my analogy, Rowe is now Sacagawea.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 15, 2010)

I vote myself Thomas Jefferson. Go explore my latest purchase plz.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 15, 2010)

Kian said:


> In a vain effort to continue my analogy, Rowe is now Sacagawea.


 
can I be sacagawea's child?


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 15, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> can I be sacagawea's child?


 
Waffo in the womb.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 15, 2010)

:O
not making it to second round this time, i guess xD


----------



## Kian (Nov 15, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> :O
> not making it to second round this time, i guess xD


 
Why not? I doubt it will be much harder than the last Toronto comp.


----------



## Forte (Nov 15, 2010)

canada


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 15, 2010)

Forte said:


> canada


 
<3


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Kian said:


> Why not? I doubt it will be much harder than the last Toronto comp.


 
well, he didnt make the second round at tos


----------



## Kian (Nov 15, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> well, he didnt make the second round at tos


 
Ah, the "this time" caused me to infer otherwise.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 15, 2010)

makes sense, but without all of the fast people from outside of the gta he would have had a lot higher chance of making the next round


----------



## Kian (Nov 15, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> makes sense, but without all of the fast people from outside of the gta he would have had a lot higher chance of making the next round


 
I don't see a breakdown on the schedule. How many generally make the second and third rounds?


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 15, 2010)

dave will post the schedule after registration is done
3 3x3, 2x2, and OH rounds
1 for the rest
25 to the second
10 to the final


----------



## Kian (Nov 26, 2010)

Leaving super early tomorrow morning. See you all this weekend!


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 26, 2010)

I just have to point out that every time i read the title of this thread, it looks like, "Toronto Open, Fail 2010"


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 27, 2010)

YO GUYS READY????? i am.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 27, 2010)

Yup, I got some Orangina and Amp to bring tomorrow.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Nov 27, 2010)

Urgh, it sucks that neo's not coming...

Also, I forgot half the sq1 algs i learned recently lol >___>


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 27, 2010)

ArcticxWolf said:


> Also, I forgot half the sq1 algs i learned recently lol >___>


That won't be a problem, sq1 isn't an event this time.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 27, 2010)

Ugh, haven't practiced in forever.
>.>


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Nov 27, 2010)

rowe 7.06 single!


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 27, 2010)

ArcticxWolf said:


> rowe 7.06 single!


Psh.. not even a PB.
Jk nice job Rowe!!
Nonlucky?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rowe!


----------



## Chrish (Nov 28, 2010)

Dang did he? I just saw the 7.47 in the first round


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Nov 28, 2010)

it was in the finals, it was a PLL skip.


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 28, 2010)

ArcticxWolf said:


> rowe 7.06 single!


 
I scrambled it!!!

i was so glad when i saw the time, i was behind him on the scramble table.


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 28, 2010)

Rowe, that was an amazing average, well for me. but still all in all it was good! 

this comp was really successful! i broke two PBs 
3x3 comp single 15.08
*(2x)* 3x3 average 16.8x


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 28, 2010)

i thought you got 16.31 in the first? and ha i got a 13.75 single!


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 28, 2010)

Forte said:


> canada


 speaking of Canada, i would mind knowing the game you guys were playing near the end of the day. i forgot the name of the game.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha, I lol'd when you started clapping when he DNFed, and then you were like, oh...oh **** >___>


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 28, 2010)

What a great competition. 

For those who didn't hear, my "11.68" avg from the finals was actually 12.34 because a +2 was not taken into account when it was calculated. I came in 5th place, not 2nd.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 28, 2010)

how many people actually did 3x3?


----------



## Chrish (Nov 28, 2010)

89 if I remember correctly


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 28, 2010)

Did anyone get my beastly 5:0x.xx BLD solve reaction on video?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 28, 2010)

Toronto Open Fail for me :fp


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Did anyone get my beastly 5:0x.xx BLD solve reaction on video?


 
i think you scared like half the people there, lol
ps results are up


----------



## wrbcube4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Did you know:
Canada doesn't let me get past the second round in a event.
Forte believes in Nexus
Sarah, Forte, and I sang Taylor Swift and Lady Gaga songs on the drive back and it was fun.
Projective Set is the best game evar.
Courage is Not The Absence of Fear.
Believe in Nexus 
...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 28, 2010)

I had lots of fun guys. owait....


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 28, 2010)

did you know
i came 11th in 3 events
on 2 5x5 solves a corner centre got twisted and ended up being 2:28
forte showed everyone a weird method he started learning yesterday
no one sub 4ed the second round of 2x2
rowe got 2 sub 7.5s


----------



## wrbcube4 (Nov 28, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> speaking of Canada, i would mind knowing the game you guys were playing near the end of the day. i forgot the name of the game.



It is called projective set. 10th place and 16th place was a difference of .10 in the 2nd round of 2x2.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 28, 2010)

Did you know:

- Emily can my Maru 4x4?
- Michael pokes people for no reason?
- Forte made up an OLL skip method where flipped edges are not actually flipped?
- All the BLD competitors DNF'd the first solve, and so Dave had to let the people who DNF'd the fastest (under 3 mins) get another chance?
- I did a super-safe safety solve by going over the memo five times, and doubling my normal time?
- After I did that solve, I screamed "YES" pretty much as loud as I could, and fell off the chair, frightening lots of people who were watching?
- I placed in 2nd in BLD with that solve, which was over 5 mins, just because everyone else but Tim DNF'd?
- I almost had TWO sub20 OH singles, and I've never had a sub20 ever?
- I wore my lucky polar bear earmuffs in 3x3 finals?
- It was so I wouldn't be distracted by people watching my solve, because I figured that they would be more interested in staring at my cute earmuffs?
- this cube is so square?


----------



## wrbcube4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know:
> - this cube is so square?



haha, that was a lot of fun.


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know:
> 
> - Emily can my Maru 4x4?


I believe she can your Maru 4x4


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 28, 2010)

DNF win for the BLD first round haha

At least I got my NRs back though  I would have got my 4x4 and 5x5 avg NR back too if I could make the cut off :fp


----------



## Julian (Nov 29, 2010)

This was my first competition 
I believe I'll be returning


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 19, 2010)

My first comp too.

Although I failed at 3x3; Best: 20.90 Worst: DNF, then 39.21


----------

